# Title of old Science Fiction movie naked female alien



## wildcat (Feb 15, 2020)

I remember this movie from the 70s but cannot find any reference to it.  It is NOT "Lifeforce".

It was British probably black and white and not pornographic in any way.

Scientists find a naked alien woman who has erotic powers that can immobilize a man.

The actress had incredible posture like a dancer.  She is nude in all but the last part of the movie (probably because it takes place in a church).

Anybody else remember this film?


----------



## tinkerdan (Feb 17, 2020)

The description, to  me, sounds like it could be one of the several film attempts at HR Haggard's She.
Don't recall a nude one though.
There was a British version that was in color.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm not sure it was a movie or even if we are talking about the same thing... I have a vague memory of a BBC Play For Today [or similar one-off play] where scientists create a woman from an Alien message. And high-jinks ensue. I remember men being mesmerised by her.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Feb 17, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> I'm not sure it was a movie or even if we are talking about the same thing... I have a vague memory of a BBC Play For Today [or similar one-off play] where scientists create a woman from an Alien message. And high-jinks ensue. I remember men being mesmerised by her.




That sounds like _A for Andromeda _with Julie Christie, which is now lost.  I doubt she was naked in it.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 17, 2020)

It probably was "Lifeforce" after all.  I don't remember Patrick Stewart but that was probably before "Picard".  I do remember the church blowing up at the end.  Apparently, I only remembered the 20 minutes Mathilda May was on-screen.  Can't imagine why that was?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 17, 2020)

wildcat said:


> It probably was "Lifeforce" after all.  I don't remember Patrick Stewart but that was probably before "Picard".  I do remember the church blowing up at the end.  Apparently, I only remembered the 20 minutes Mathilda May was on-screen.  Can't imagine why that was?



This youtube channel does retrospective reviews of 80s and 90s films and did _Lifeforce. _

I never watched the film but when you mentioned a church at the end and the actress had a posture like a dancer (I believe she was a trained ballet dancer, I'm sure he mentions it in the review.) I immediately thought of this:






Has lots of clips that might stimulate memories!


----------



## wildcat (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks Venusian Broon, that definitely identifies it for me.


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 17, 2020)

wildcat said:


> Apparently, I only remembered the 20 minutes Mathilda May was on-screen. Can't imagine why that was?


I had it many years ago on VHS, her scenes were the ones I fast forwarded to, I wish I could remember why


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 17, 2020)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> That sounds like _A for Andromeda _with Julie Christie, which is now lost.  I doubt she was naked in it.


Ah! That is it. It was a long time ago and the mind often fills in the blanks...
I'm sure the BBC did it as a live show a few years back. I seem to remember an actor corpsing and another covering for them.


----------



## tinkerdan (Feb 19, 2020)

I saw this movie once...


wildcat said:


> It probably was "Lifeforce" after all. I don't remember Patrick Stewart but that was probably before "Picard". I do remember the church blowing up at the end. Apparently, I only remembered the 20 minutes Mathilda May was on-screen. Can't imagine why that was?





dannymcg said:


> I had it many years ago on VHS, her scenes were the ones I fast forwarded to, I wish I could remember why


I don't remember any of this^
I can't imagine why


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 23, 2020)

Venusian Broon said:


> This youtube channel does retrospective reviews of 80s and 90s films and did _Lifeforce. _
> 
> I never watched the film but when you mentioned a church at the end and the actress had a posture like a dancer (I believe she was a trained ballet dancer, I'm sure he mentions it in the review.) I immediately thought of this:
> 
> ...



Life-force is  one those films that with little tweaking , could have been a really good film.  That said, it is worth watching just .


----------



## dask (Feb 23, 2020)

I saw *LifeForce* in the theater back when it came out and to be honest don't remember anything about it other than I thought it was okay. I have it on DVD and probably should watch it again someday.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Feb 23, 2020)

I also saw it in a theater at the time of release.  I thought the flashback structure of the narrative was awkward, but the plot wasn't bad.  It reminded me, a little bit, of a Quatermass story.


----------

